# Want to smoke a BASIC piece of salmon - first time..



## jhud (Jan 18, 2013)

I always love that delicious smoked salmon I find on breakfast buffets etc.  Love it because it is almost raw but with the smoked flavor.  Can I just throw a piece of salmon in the electric smoker with hickory wood and get a good-tasting result?  Or do I need to season it a certain way beforehand?  I don't want to do anything complicated, since I'm a noob.  Also, what temperature and how long do I smoke the salmon?  Thanks!


----------



## chef willie (Jan 18, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91264/final-smoked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122931/mr-ts-smoked-salmon-from-go-to-show-w-q-view  Lot of ways to go....suggest you read up on some other posted links to be safe. Here's two to start with...both well received by other members.


----------



## jhud (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks, I appreciate the help!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 18, 2013)

jhud, morning.... Please stop into "roll call" and introduce yourself for a proper welcome from our members...   

About the fish......  It needs to be brined or a dry rub put on it...   Sit for a day or so in the refer, rinsed well, dried, and a pellicle formed to get the product you describe...   Kippered Salmon is what that product is called....

I sprinkle salt/sugar.. 50/50 with a little garlic, onion and dill mixed in, add 1 level tsp cure #1 / 5#'s of fish...    Wrap in plastic and refer for a couple days..... rinse well, dry and place in front of a fan on high for several hours until the pellicle is formed.....  It should be dry to the touch and firm...  smoke at 120 for a few hours then raise the temp to 200 until the IT of the fish is 135 ish deg...    Smoke for the entire time.... 

You really didn't think fish that good was easy did you ????  Once you get the handle on making it, don't give any away.... You will be badgered to make some for others....  Your life will change forever....  You will have to sell your house and move....    

\

Just a warning.... Dave


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 18, 2013)

jhud, they aren't sharing info for what you initially asked about.  If you want what i want then you want something that resembles "lox" and that ISN'T hot smoked.   It seems most everyone on here hot smokes their salmon, i'm looking to smoke some that is completely raw which is only "cooked" by the curing process.   Hopefully i'll find a good recipe/process.


----------



## jhud (Jan 18, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> jhud, they aren't sharing info for what you initially asked about.  If you want what i want then you want something that resembles "lox" and that ISN'T hot smoked.   It seems most everyone on here hot smokes their salmon, i'm looking to smoke some that is completely raw which is only "cooked" by the curing process.   Hopefully i'll find a good recipe/process.


YES! You got it!  That's exactly what I am looking for.  I am not interested in fully cooked salmon.  That "sushimi" type of cold smoked salmon I find every now and then at nice breakfasts is to die for!  If you do find some information, please share!  Thanks for the help!


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 18, 2013)

I found this one, it is a 2 part video...This is the one i just decided to do. At the end of the 2nd video he's making a breakfast salmon breakfast sandwich with it!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 18, 2013)

jhud said:


> Can I just throw a piece of salmon in the electric smoker with hickory wood and get a good-tasting result?  Or do I need to season it a certain way beforehand?  I don't want to do anything complicated, since I'm a noob.  Also, what temperature and how long do I smoke the salmon?  Thanks!


Here is something that will get you going.  Lightly smoke your salmon too start.  Just enough heat to get a smoke going and smoke for a half hour using a light wood such as alder.  Continue on with the recipe you choose.

Hope this helps

Mr. T


----------



## daveomak (Jan 18, 2013)

I just made lox using bbally's recipe.... It was very good.... I recommend it.....   Sorry about the above post, I did not realize you wanted lox....   Try the kippered recipe also....  It is very good also....   Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87043/making-lox-a-picture-guide


----------



## jhud (Jan 18, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> I found this one, it is a 2 part video...This is the one i just decided to do. At the end of the 2nd video he's making a breakfast salmon breakfast sandwich with it!


OMG my mouth is watering......thank you.


----------

